# Installing Age of Empires 2...



## Tarkan Attila (Mar 1, 2009)

OK, so I'm trying to install AOE2 on my computer, but the setup crashes when it gets to "calculating disk space". 

I think this may be because my boot drive is labelled "I", not "C", and it's looking for C, which I don't have. Is there any way to solve this?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Tarkan Attila and welcome to TSF,

Make sure the CD is not too scratched or has dirt on the surface. If its in a bad condition you can try to copy the CD your your Hard Drive into a new folder and run the installation from there. 
The setup program will detect your drive letter as I and not C so that should be a problem.


----------



## Tarkan Attila (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah... I tried that, but it still crashed. 

Actually, the real problem is that I've already had these games installed to my (flash) hard drive - a long time ago. I just want to get my AOE2 and and AOE2:Conquerors to stay in the file registry. Any way I can do that without re-installing them?

(And I DO have legitimate CDs.)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If the game has already been installed once before and not properly un-installed then its possible there could still be some old installation files on your I drive that by default has selected your flash drive. But becasue it cannot find the HDD it crashes.

Use a registry cleaner like http://www.tune-up.com/products/tuneup-utilities/ and then try and install.


----------

